# How to stow (non-electric) mitre saws



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Fellow LJs;

I've got two vintage mitre saws that I use often enough that neither is going to 'go away' soon. One I'm keeping under the Roubo bench; the mitre (old Stanley 248?) is now dusty / dirty and oh-so-hard to get out. There's also a tool cabinet build underway for that space so the saw (saw and mitre) has to find a new home. I'll hang the saw, but need a place for the mitre.

The second is a Langdon All-Steel and sits on top of the Jointer, with the saw properly hung on a nearby wall. It gets used most, but this isn't a proper long-term location.

So the request is: Lots of you have these vintage tools. They're somewhat heavy to pull out of deep cabinets and are dimensionaly awkward… Please share your solution for stowing these tools away' properly!

Thanks!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

A friend of mine stows his in a deep drawer without sides, kind of like a file cabinet drawer with the walls hacked off. It's a heavy piece of beauty & he just swings it into place, settles it down, then closes the drawer. The last thing you want to do is rattle that thing against the walls on its way in, I suppose. I'm not lucky enough to own one but I'd be looking at a system like his if I was. Good luck!


----------



## bhog (Jan 13, 2011)

What i've done is screw them down to a base and hang them on the wall with whatever "hanger"you have on hand,angle brackets ,angle iron w/holes in it etc.Anything that wont get in the way when you set it on your bench/tailgate etc to go to use it.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

like anyother mitresaw mostly known as electronkillers today
they have to have there own permanent working place and be ready to use 
that the way to deal with them 

take care
Dennis


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

May-bee attach it to a board. Use some heavy hinges and screw the edge to wall joists. Then place some hinged legs on the opposite side of the board. So as when you grab it from the hanging position, you pull up on it , the legs fall into place and off you go.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

All - Good thoughts and much to consider. Hinged wall mount might work but I have to get my shop further along the development path before I get there… Clamps take up room that could be mitre space…

Permanent would be good in any regard; pulling mitre boxes in and out really stinks without a space tailored to storing them.

I'll get by for awhile longer, then might attempt large 'drawers' for each that keep them under a long counter extending on each side from what I hope will (someday) be a RAS workstation. If I can't pull that off, hang them from a wall.

Thanks Again!


----------

